# Poor guy has diarrhea



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Jona has been having the runs since yesterday afternoon. His poop was fine in the morning and then all of a sudden he just got the runs. He pooped like 8 times yesterday. We haven't fed anything new; we are on in the process of switching to Fromm but we haven't had issues before so i don't think that's it.

I might try the chicken and white rice, but how much do you feed? He's about 20-22 lbs


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie has the most sensitive stomach, so I know how you feel. It could be any number of things causing it. I always do boiled hamburger and rice, 1 part hamburger 3 parts rice, about the same total amount as her usual meal (1 cup). She loves it and looks like she wants more, but I think its better to be a little hungry than for her to eat too much and upset an already sensitive tummy. It usually works really quickly, too.
Things that have caused diarrhea for Josie include food change (no problems until I got to about 50% old/50% new, then all of a sudden- Yikes!), eating dirt, too much dairy (cheese/yogurt), marrow bones (only sometimes), antibiotics, and the old fav - parasites (whipworms). I'm sure she'll keep adding to this list - she's sooo sensitive!!!!
Good luck - hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

jmamom said:


> Josie has the most sensitive stomach, so I know how you feel. It could be any number of things causing it. I always do boiled hamburger and rice, 1 part hamburger 3 parts rice, about the same total amount as her usual meal (1 cup). She loves it and looks like she wants more, but I think its better to be a little hungry than for her to eat too much and upset an already sensitive tummy. It usually works really quickly, too.
> Things that have caused diarrhea for Josie include food change (no problems until I got to about 50% old/50% new, then all of a sudden- Yikes!), eating dirt, too much dairy (cheese/yogurt), marrow bones (only sometimes), antibiotics, and the old fav - parasites (whipworms). I'm sure she'll keep adding to this list - she's sooo sensitive!!!!
> Good luck - hope he feels better soon!!


He's actually in the 50% 50% part right now and has been in it for like 3 days. What dis you do, did you continue with the 50 50?


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Poor guy!  Hope he gets better soon! The vet told me today that large breeds like Alsations and Goldens have very sensitive stomachs, possibly because they grow so fast. Sending healthy vibes to Jona....

Interesting that Jona is 20/22lbs, Alfie was 22 today when he was weighed. He's not fat at all just...BIG!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I would go the rice/chicken diet for a few days until he is back to normal. Then I would start mixing a small amount of the 50/50 kibble in with the rice/chicken and start working back up to just the kibble. Just go really slowly on the last 50% mixture to get to the 100% new food. Good luck, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

GoldenJona said:


> Jona has been having the runs since yesterday afternoon. His poop was fine in the morning and then all of a sudden he just got the runs. He pooped like 8 times yesterday. We haven't fed anything new; we are on in the process of switching to Fromm but we haven't had issues before so i don't think that's it.
> 
> I might try the chicken and white rice, but how much do you feed? He's about 20-22 lbs


I am sorry to hear about Jona's condition. I know exactly how you feel. Both of my Pups had the runs at the same time...it was absolutely horrible and my gosh it was so messy. I think they were a bit older than Jona. The vet put us on a chicken and rice diet too. I fed them 1.5 to 2 cups x 3 per day. However, the bland diet did not fix my problem so I ended up getting some medicine from the vet and it cleared up pretty quickly after that. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Alfie's Girl said:


> Poor guy!  Hope he gets better soon! The vet told me today that large breeds like Alsations and Goldens have very sensitive stomachs, possibly because they grow so fast. Sending healthy vibes to Jona....
> 
> Interesting that Jona is 20/22lbs, Alfie was 22 today when he was weighed. He's not fat at all just...BIG!


I guess he's just a petite guy. I'm not sure on that weight though, it was just a guess. I haven't officially weighed him in like 2 weeks


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

When Molson was just a few weeks older than Jona is now, we slowly tried to switch him from Pro Plan to Fromm's but as soon as we got to 75% pro plan & 25% Fromm's, we tried to stick it out for just over a week but since he had really runny poops, we determined that the Fromm's was just too rich for him to handle so young. 

We switched him to another food right after that (Nature's Harvest Grain-Free) and within 2 days his landmines were much more solid and back to normal. 

It was only recently (we're on our 3rd bag) that we switched him back onto Fromm's, but the last 2 weeks I have noticed that his poops are getting pretty soft again, so I'm looking for another food to mix in while we finish his current bag of food.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Our3dogs said:


> I would go the rice/chicken diet for a few days until he is back to normal. Then I would start mixing a small amount of the 50/50 kibble in with the rice/chicken and start working back up to just the kibble. Just go really slowly on the last 50% mixture to get to the 100% new food. Good luck, hope he feels better soon.


I was a wimp, I just gave up on the new food. I stayed with the bland diet for a few days, and then slowly transitioned in the old kibble. Is there a reason why you are switching from the old food? I'm now in the process of switching to California Natural, and its going really well (I'm at about 75% new). But before this, I had tried Blue Buffalo, and then Wellness - both times I had diarrhea problems. I would go back to the Proplan, and no more tummy trouble. I decided to try switching again, because she didn't seem to like the adult formula of the Proplan - I was braced for a repeat performance and am going *really* slowly. So far, so good. Not sure if it was a matter of finding the right food (knock on wood) or just Josie getting older?


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

I think it would be easier and quicker to count the number of people here, who have Goldens, who _didn't_ have diarrhea as pups.

Molly went through it too. Make sure to keep on top of it though, because puppies can dehydrate very easily.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I switched Tess in a very, very slow way: it took me about two months to get her to 100%. She has also had a lot of diarhea problems when she was that age, and I didn't want to take any chances. When you switch him back to kibble again, hold off the treats a few days longer. At one time I had Tess only eat kibble for a week, and every day I introduced another thing to her diet, just to work out if there was anything she was allergic to.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

inge said:


> I switched Tess in a very, very slow way: it took me about two months to get her to 100%. She has also had a lot of diarhea problems when she was that age, and I didn't want to take any chances. When you switch him back to kibble again, hold off the treats a few days longer. At one time I had Tess only eat kibble for a week, and every day I introduced another thing to her diet, just to work out if there was anything she was allergic to.


When you mean switch back to the kibble you mean from the chicken/rice?

I'll see how things are, he got up 3 times last night to go poop (which he never cried in the middle of the night anymore) and after this morning he hasnt really cried to go out and even took a 3 hour nap without needing to go poop. I'm going to try around 35% new food 65% old food for lunch and I'll see how his poop comes out.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

GoldenJona said:


> When you mean switch back to the kibble you mean from the chicken/rice?
> 
> I'll see how things are, he got up 3 times last night to go poop (which he never cried in the middle of the night anymore) and after this morning he hasnt really cried to go out and even took a 3 hour nap without needing to go poop. I'm going to try around 35% new food 65% old food for lunch and I'll see how his poop comes out.


 
No, I meant going from Eukanuba to Fromm. I actually started switching at around four months, and had her on 100% Fromm when she was 6 months old.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

inge said:


> No, I meant going from Eukanuba to Fromm. I actually started switching at around four months, and had her on 100% Fromm when she was 6 months old.


Would you mind describing your transition...


----------



## Maddie12 (Feb 28, 2010)

We are going through the same thing with Oscar right now. His fecal test was negative for anything. We had to get up in the middle of the night twice to take him out - he was barking to let us know. Poor guy!!

He is eating Natural Balance Duck and Potato and has been eating it alone for about a month or more. Before that we were doing a switch from Iams to this and we took a month to do it. Anyone have any opinions about the food?

Could it be his treats? As a younger puppy he didn't have any issues with treats - even though we would try different ones. Although we stopped giving him dog treats for about 2 days and no change. I did give him a piece of carrot yesterday.

When you mention chicken and rice - is this REAL chicken and rice or a chicken and rice dog food??


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Maddie12 said:


> We are going through the same thing with Oscar right now. His fecal test was negative for anything. We had to get up in the middle of the night twice to take him out - he was barking to let us know. Poor guy!!
> 
> He is eating Natural Balance Duck and Potato and has been eating it alone for about a month or more. Before that we were doing a switch from Iams to this and we took a month to do it. Anyone have any opinions about the food?
> 
> ...


It's funny that you mention that because my sister gave him a frozen carrot while I was at work and now his soft poop is filled with little bits of carrot. I'm hoping it's the carrot and this will be over once he gets it all out of his system


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My thought would be the transition is happening a little too fast for Jona's system. The rule of thumb "2 week period" is more for adult dogs with hardier digestive systems, I think. Even at 9 months, Ranger's transition from Iams to Orijen was closer to 2 months and puppies have an especially sensitive digestive tract.

Try making it more like a 3-4 week transitional phase. If you're on the bland diet of chicken/rice, keep Jona on it until he has 2 normal poops in a row, in one day. I'd cut out all kibble/treats for now. Just do bland diet until 2 normal bowel movements with no runs.

After that, start adding in a 1/4 cup mixture of just the new kibble. You might as well transition him from bland diet to the food you want him to eat. So he's getting only 1/4 cup of kibble with his bland diet meals. If his poop changes texture from normal to a little loose, cut back on the 1/4 cup of kibble. If he's fine, keep doing the 1/4 cup of kibble for a 2-3 days, then gradually increase to 1/2 a cup of kibble with the bland diet for another 3-4 days. Again, any change of poop texture means to cut back AND slow down the addition of kibble. Remember to add less bland diet as you add more kibble so his poops don't get runny from too much food in his little system.

My brother's puppy had the worst diarrhea in a dog and it lasted almost a month. Poor guy was skin and bones at 4 months of age because nothing would stop the diarrhea except for medication and as soon as he was off the pills, he'd get the runs again. We did the above switch over a LONG process to get him onto his food. It worked and he's been fine since!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Maddie12 said:


> When you mention chicken and rice - is this REAL chicken and rice or a chicken and rice dog food??


Yup, the real thing. I was boiling hamburger for weeks when we tried the blue buffalo, because I was transitioning back to kibble so slowly. It was that much of a disaster. I just use minute rice - not sure if thats ok - but it worked.
I find carrots help firm things up. Sweet potato and pumpkin did not, nor did yogurt. There's lots of tricks to try - you just have to figure out what works for your pup.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

So we're doing the chicken/rice for dinner; how much of he cup should be chicken and how much should be rice? And does it have to be white rice or will brown rice work also?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm reading this thread and wondering perhaps if due to the weather that your pup may in fact may be drinking more water to stay hydrated. My neighbor and I were comparing notes the other day and with no changes in diet, stools were noted to be a bit softer for both of our pups. It has been scorching hot and the stools are more normal now. I do feed Maggie carrots and do see the remains of them in her stools. I know people feed pumpkin to bulk up stools, it has to bee pure 100% pumpkin, not that stuff used for pies. Also, perhaps there is a nasty parasite that got into your pups system? Teething causes a looser stool condition also. Lots to consider.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

I did about 1/4 cup meat and 3/4 cup rice. I think brown rice would work. Like I said, I used minute rice and that basically has no nutritional value whatsoever, its just what I had in the house. Just make sure you boil whatever meat pretty good,and get all the fat out of it.
And Blondie reminded me, Josie got diarrhea when she was teething too. A couple of loose teeth could make Josie feel pretty cranky, like she wasn't feeling well. So another thing to add to the confusion!:doh:


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

jmamom said:


> I did about 1/4 cup meat and 3/4 cup rice. I think brown rice would work. Like I said, I used minute rice and that basically has no nutritional value whatsoever, its just what I had in the house. Just make sure you boil whatever meat pretty good,and get all the fat out of it.
> And Blondie reminded me, Josie got diarrhea when she was teething too. A couple of loose teeth could make Josie feel pretty cranky, like she wasn't feeling well. So another thing to add to the confusion!:doh:


When he first started yesterday I wanted to ask if teething had anything to do with it because I know the same happened with my niece but didnt know if the same applied for dogs.

we'll see how the chicken/rice works for a couple of days

I hope he doesnt lose too much weight because he's already on the slim side.

I can now imagine what parents go through when their kids get sick


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

I have 3 kids - ages 13,9, and 6 - and I find raising a puppy to be remarkably similar to raising a toddler. Many of the same issues - sleeping in their own beds, teething, feeling sick but can't tell you why, behaving badly when you are on the phone, selective hearing, even the bouts of bad temper!! But they all know how to melt your hearts with their smiles!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I worked with 1/8 's. So week 1: 7/8 Eukanuba, 1/8 Fromm, week 2: 3/4 Eukanuba, 1/4 Fromm, etc. Carrots should be cooked or at least blanched: the frozen ones are nice for a snack, but they can't digest it raw. I always used white rice and just like jmamom said, make sure you really boil the chicken or hamburger and drain well before you add it to the rice. 1/4 meat and 3/4 rice should be ok, 3 times a day. Just don't stay with the rice too long, because there is not much nutritional value in a bland diet, and he need his nutrition at this age!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I know this might sound like a dumb question (rememeber I had no idea that you can feed dogs chicken/rice to sooth their belly) but I'm assuming you wait for the food to completely cool down right before feeding?

and should I not feed him treats anymore just the chicken and rice until his poops firm up? or are milk bones ok?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wait until you can stick your hand in the food comfortably before feeding and make sure you push it around so there aren't any "hot pockets" you don't Jona to burn his mouth!

MHO (since I'm doing the bland diet thing here too at the moment) I'd cut out all treats/bones etc until he's back to normal. Once he's doing okay, then start adding in the "extras" - that way you can tell if it's one of the extras that's causing the diarrhea. Like, if he's pooping fine for 3 days, and then you give him a milkbone and he gets the runs - you know the culprit is the milkbone. I think it's best to stick with as few variables as possible right now, especially when his stomach is already ouchy.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

alright cool, I'll see how it goes; hopefully things get better and after a couple of days I will come back and ask more questions on what to do next.

Thanks everyone


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with Ranger: no other things, just the bland diet. And if you transition him to his kibble again, I would first go back to the kibble he was doing well on and keep him on that for at least a week, so you know he's back to normal again. Let the Fromm out for a while, until he's been normal for a few weeks. Then start again very slowly. And milkbones aren't really 'healthy'...I give Tess one medium milkbone a day, because she really likes them, but that's about it...She's addicted to watermelon at the moment...


----------



## Maddie12 (Feb 28, 2010)

Our vet said to give him Imodium. It seems to be helping a lot. Hopefully he'll make it through the night tonight.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

well he didnt wake up at all last night so that was the first sign of good news. Then this morning his pre-breakfast poop looked like it did before (normal, long, and firm). We came in and I gave him his chicken/rice and he was soo excited and once he was done he was looking for more. Hopefully he doesnt get bummed when we stop giving him chicken/rice. After a walk he had his post-breakfast poop and it was a little softer than his pre-breakfast poop and were very small balls of poop but were still firm enough for me to pick up and not stain the grass. I can't believe that after just one meal of chicken/rice his poops got so firm so quick, I thought it would've taken longer. I'm not going to get my hopes up; I'll see how things go the rest of the day or maybe a couple of more days and we'll see where we go from there.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Glad to hear Jona's improving!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

ok so his poops are firm again, this mornings poop was pretty green, I dont know from what because all he has been eating is chicken and rice no treats or anything else.

Anyways he hasnt been pooping as much as before; I dont know if that is because he's all empy from the diarrhea or because I heard rice will constipate them.

Inge was also saying not to feed this bland diet for too long because there is not much nutritional value in it, so now that his poops are back to firm what should I do now?

Go straight back to his original kibble or transition him to it?


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

I got the green poop too, once, don't know where that came from! Josie poops alot less on the bland diet, I think thats normal. I would transition slowly to the kibble. Just do the regular chicken/rice and a small handful of kibble to each meal today. See how that goes, and if everything's good, try little more kibble and a little less chicken/rice tommorrow. Go *very* slowly, because if you go too fast, it will be back to square one. Isn't it amazing how fast the bland diet works? Glad he's feeling better!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I added like 1/8 to his kibble for lunch and then like 1/4 to his dinner and now he's got the runs again (he went at 10:30 and now again at 11:30). I don't know if it's me being paranoid but he seems to have like dandruff? Should I take him to the vet on Monday or should I just go back to bland diet. What about pumpkin, I heard that helps ease their stomach? I know it's probably my fault for adding too much kibble too quick


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

If only all dogs were the same!! We had the same problems with Samantha as a puppy. We switched from Iams because of food allergies, and it took a few tries to get one that ended the diarreha. Blue Buffallo worked for us (but an earlier post said that it didn't for them). I found that sometimes, no matter how slowly you switched foods, the new one just didn't agree with the dog. I would keep trying higher quality foods until you find one that works for you. Our vet told us that so long as she was eating, drinking, and playing we didn't have to worry, but to keep an eye on all of the above. I sure hope that you find a food that works for both you and your dog!!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

GoldenJona said:


> Well I added like 1/8 to his kibble for lunch and then like 1/4 to his dinner and now he's got the runs again (he went at 10:30 and now again at 11:30). I don't know if it's me being paranoid but he seems to have like dandruff? Should I take him to the vet on Monday or should I just go back to bland diet. What about pumpkin, I heard that helps ease their stomach? I know it's probably my fault for adding too much kibble too quick


Did you add in the new food, or the old food? I would go back to the old food, but I'm a wimp. I would go back to the bland diet for a day and then try again, more slowly. See if he can take 1/8 for 2 meals without upset. Pumpkin is supposed to help, although it never worked for Josie. I don't have any idea about the dandruff. Maybe call the vet and ask for a fecal test. Alot less expensive than a full visit, at least at my vet. And just to fully disclose, Josie is my first puppy, and other than my personal experience with this, I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

jmamom said:


> Did you add in the new food, or the old food? I would go back to the old food, but I'm a wimp. I would go back to the bland diet for a day and then try again, more slowly. See if he can take 1/8 for 2 meals without upset. Pumpkin is supposed to help, although it never worked for Josie. I don't have any idea about the dandruff. Maybe call the vet and ask for a fecal test. Alot less expensive than a full visit, at least at my vet. And just to fully disclose, Josie is my first puppy, and other than my personal experience with this, I have no idea what I'm talking about.


Ditto. I would also start with the old kibble and add 1/8's, and not add pumpkin or other fillers. He might just need a little help from the vet...I've no experience with the dandruff question.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think you might have added too much kibble, too fast. 1/8th of a cup is great, but then adding 1/4 cup to the next meal seems way too fast for a pup who's been having the runs. I think the good poops made you think everything was okay - he's still a pup with a sensitive digestive system. Don't worry about the bland diet not being as nutritious as kibble; if he's having the runs, he's not getting too much nutrition from the kibble either.

I'd drop back and just do 1/4 cup a day TOTAL - so if you're feeding three meals a day, just do an 1/8 of a cup of kibble added to breakfast and supper and see how he does with that. 

I'd use the new food since you want to make the switch anyway. You might as well transition slooooooowly from bland diet to new, instead of bland diet to old food, then old food to new food. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

GoldenJona said:


> Well I added like 1/8 to his kibble for lunch and then like 1/4 to his dinner and now he's got the runs again (he went at 10:30 and now again at 11:30). I don't know if it's me being paranoid but he seems to have like dandruff? Should I take him to the vet on Monday or should I just go back to bland diet. What about pumpkin, I heard that helps ease their stomach? I know it's probably my fault for adding too much kibble too quick


Molly had _the_ flakiest skin when she was younger. It didn't go away until around a month ago. She'd play with my Chocolate Lab, and Piper would get up covered in white flakes. I called her Flakey. It was that bad.

My vet said he sees it sometimes in puppies, that still have their puppy fur, and sure enough, once she started blowing her puppy coat, the dandruff stopped.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Everyones been very helpful. I'm going to wait another couple days before adding kibble again and I will be patient and do it slow. I'm going to try Rangers suggestion and see how that goes


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

julinem said:


> I am sorry to hear about Jona's condition. I know exactly how you feel. Both of my Pups had the runs at the same time...it was absolutely horrible and my gosh it was so messy. I think they were a bit older than Jona. The vet put us on a chicken and rice diet too. I fed them 1.5 to 2 cups x 3 per day. However, the bland diet did not fix my problem so I ended up getting some medicine from the vet and it cleared up pretty quickly after that. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


I just got metronidazole from the vet; is that the same medication that you got?


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

GoldenJona said:


> I just got metronidazole from the vet; is that the same medication that you got?


Molly's been on it twice. Once when she was still with the breeder, and again, about three days after coming home with me.

Molly had a bloom of Spirochetes, so my vet put her on a second dose.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Retrievers Rock said:


> Molly's been on it twice. Once when she was still with the breeder, and again, about three days after coming home with me.
> 
> Molly had a bloom of Spirochetes, so my vet put her on a second dose.


How did she do on it?


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I really want him to get better! Not only was he slim before but now he is skinny; so much that you can now see his ribs! He is still on the chicken/rice diet and I started adding a little of his "new" kibble yesterday! The chicken and rice is not giving him any nutrients at all and is not filling him up because he is constanly sniffing for food and looking for food now. I tried giving him more chicken; I dont want to give too much rice as that will constipate him even more. I'm giving him some medication that the vet gave me so I hope this solves the problem.

His poops are a bit firmer, he's not pooping as much as he use to when he was normal and they are a little green and almost slimmy?


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Ooh green and slimy doesn't sound good. I see the vet gave you meds - did you take Jona in for a check or did they just prescribe over the phone? If it was just over the phone, I'd probably give in and schedule a visit, with a fecal test. Feel better Jona!!!!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

jmamom said:


> Ooh green and slimy doesn't sound good. I see the vet gave you meds - did you take Jona in for a check or did they just prescribe over the phone? If it was just over the phone, I'd probably give in and schedule a visit, with a fecal test. Feel better Jona!!!!


Well I took him in with me when I picked up the meds and she saw him and said he still looked very skinny and we weighed him and he weighed in at 19.2lbs but I will give him maye another day or 2 to let the meds really kick in and if it continues I will have a fecal test done

their not like supper slimmy, I should take a picture and maybe post it on here since I am no poop expert on whats good and whats not...would that be weird for me to post a picture of a stool on here? haha


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

When I used metro for Tess, it took 2 days to kick in. If you are worried about how his poop looks, call the vet! They have put him on the metro, your vet had a look at him, so it's a follow up question. You've been going to and fro for a week now, there should be some improvement. It might just be something that is normal, but calling them won't hurt. Is he still drinking enough?


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

he's been drinking lots of water! So much that he is peeing a lot more than before and besides his morning pee it is pretty much clear pee. I'm paranoid when it comes to my puppy so I was thinking something was wrong with him because he was not only peeing more often but his pees seem to last forever. He also peed in the house while walking (he has never peed while walking before and he hasnt had an accident inside for weeks), and then we have this cushion for him to hangout on and chew on his bone and he peed on that too. I'm hoping this is because he has been drinking more water and because it's warm out; I have been takin ghim out more often too so he can pee. I called the vet and she said he should be alright but if it gets worse to take in a urine sample to see if he has UTI or some kind of kidney problem. I really hope that's not the case

but I will see how today goes, he has been on metro for like 2 days I think?


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Samson had been doing very well until two days ago when he got into something gross he dug up in the back yard (cat poo?). He woke me up with three of the grossest smelling belches ever and had the runs for the day. I used my #1 weapon against diarheah...pumpkin. By the next day it had run its course. #2 Weapon (not needed this time) is plain yogurt. # 3 weapon is soothing pink pepto bismol. I also do the boiled chicken/white rice thing too, but Sam seems to have a stomach of iron other than this recent incident. Casey as a pup, however, was in a constant state of "flux".
Good luck. We have fed Fromm from the start, so Sam is doing fine on it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenJona*

GoldenJona
A fecal test will TELL THEM ALOT and then they can accurately diagnose!
Right now without him being checked by the vet and a FECAL TEST you are just spinning your wheels and Jona won't get better. When you go to the vet just take a bit of his poop in baggie and make sure you take it there right away-I know it sounds awful, but they need it fresh!!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

GoldenJona said:


> How did she do on it?


Ack. I'm just now seeing this! Sorry!

Molly did fine on it. She had no side effects at all.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

*Edwin, how is Jona tonight?*

I just read the latest on Jona and was wondering how he is tonight.........


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Checking in on Jona... how is he feeling?


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Jona is feeling better because he no longer has diarrhea and isnt waking up every hour to poop so I'm sure that means his stomach feels better. He is still not 100% better though. We still have him on metro, chicken/rice, and 1/4 of kibble. This is not filling him up and he is very hungry and getting very skinny. His poops are solid enough for me to be able to pick up with a bag but they are still kind of moist/wet. Tomorrow I will be going to 1/2 cup of kibble and we will see how he takes that. I really hope this food works for him because he needs to start gaining weight


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Poor baby, I'm glad he's a little better though. I bet once you get this under control, he'll pack on that weight quickly. Josie had a little bit of tummy trouble at 5am this morning, so I think it's going to be an ongoing thing for her. I never know what is going to set her off - her food, crap she eats outside, the yogurt kong, or maybe just because its Thursday? I hope she grows out of it someday!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my, one getting better, the other one getter worse....what is it with our pups? I hope they both are back to normal soon!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

inge said:


> Oh my, one getting better, the other one getter worse....what is it with our pups? I hope they both are back to normal soon!


 I think Josie was just a one time upset - she's been ok the rest of the day. I'm sure she probably just ate something she shouldn't have - there was so much to choose from yesterday - goose poop at the pond, dandelion leaves in the yard, various sticks, etc etc. She's a goat, I swear. Thats what I meant about ongoing - her tummy just can't handle that stuff but its impossible to keep it all out of her mouth, she's too fast for me. At least with Josie, it passes as quickly as it arrives, usually. Poor Jona is just a baby, he needs to get eating!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Thats good news Edwin! Roxy has those soft poops every now and than, and all I can figure is that the ants and other small things she woofs done before i can get to her mouth, just doesnt agree with her. Edwin, When Jona is finished with the flagyl med, if he still has the loose poops, a fecal test by the vet might shed some light. 
Im glad hes a little better though


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone

his dose was prescribed for a week so I will see how it goes after he is done with it.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Aww I'm glad Jona's on the mend! Don't worry about his weight - he'll soon catch up again I'm sure! Your being a great dad and have done all the right things!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Poor little, Jona!

He'll gain his weight back. He's a Golden!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

another thing I have noticed is that he scratches himself more often now and also I'm sure this is a puppy thing but will chomp on his tail a lot too.

He scratches himself more when we are outside then when we are inside.

Could it be the rice? the chicken? or the kibble? he's only getting like 1/2 cup of kibble per day right now....


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Alfie scratches a fair bit! I guess you'd be itchy too if you had to wear a fur coat all day long in the heat! lol He also eats his tail and paws from time to time too! Sounds normal to me! STOP WORRYING! lol hehe


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh man, now he started getting bloody diarrhea


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Edwin, start a new thread about this with a really catching title, like: Jona's got blood in his stool and post it seperately from this, because I think this is a new problem and frankly, I don't like it. Have you called your vet? IMO there's too much going on with Jona.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Is there mucous along with the blood? Probably has developed Colitis. I agree, start a new thread. With all the details for those of us that have not followed this one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenJona*

GoldenJona

I agree start a new thread that Jona has bloody diarrhea and call the vet and take him in. That is scarey!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ohhh no  Yep, start a new thread Edwin


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenJona
> 
> I agree start a new thread that Jona has bloody diarrhea and call the vet and take him in. That is scarey!


Umm, yep, forgot to say call the vet :doh:


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*I feel like I know this dog*

Don't call the vet, PLEASE take him to the vet. Your love for this little fella is amazing. Please take him to you emergency ER.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Many, many things are possible with bloody diarrhea. You need to take him and a fecal sample to the vet ASAP. Enough waiting, this obviously needs to be rechecked and further diagnosed. I understand being cautious and not being at the vet's office 5 times a week, but the time has come! Get there asap!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Hopefully he's there with him now. I noticed he didn't start another thread. I hope the poor little guy is going to be okay.


----------



## pix (Jun 18, 2010)

Jona's Brother and I will wait to hear hopeful results!!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll post a thread when I get time, Jona is actually waking up right now from his nap so I won't have time to post a new thread with full details right now.

I went to the vet on Monday for his last distemper shot, lyme shot and rabbies shot and I took a stool sample in and came up negative. 

I just came back from the vet and she gave me another dose of metro, some fortiflora, and some prescription food called ID froms Hills. She said he probably has colitis (spelling?). I will see how he does with all of this and hopefully things will just go up from here.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I really hope things will go uphill with the little man! Glad your vet took things seriously.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I have to hand it to you,your on the ball with getting your little guy to the vet with along with a stool sample. Sorry you are going through this. I hope the metro, fortiflora and ID help get him towards recovery from the colitis soon.


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Poor Jona! What a tough time he's having. Hugs and Kisses from Josie!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad to hear you and Jona made it to the vet and that it is colitis. Many scarier things were running through my mind. Keep us updated.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Since I went to the vet and got some meds for Jona I'm not going to post another thread because I dont have any questions at the moment, this is more meant to update everyone who has been keeping up.

Anyways he started on the meds yesterday night and I have already seen an improvement today. His poop has hardened up a bit, still a little wet and soft but atleast it has shape now and can be some what picked up. He had just a bit of blood this morning and my mom just texted me saying he had not blood just now and his poop was firmer. He seems to be back to his old self (nipping and having crazy zoomies :doh but that's ok I prefer it that way. He seems to like his food that was given to us by the vet (ID by Hills), I would like to keep him on it but a 35lb bag is like $80, that is crazy. Vet said he should be on it for a couple of months and same with FortiFlora because she thinks he has a very sensitive stomach. 

Side note, cleaning up diarrhea is a pain, because you cant pick it up so you have to hose it down but that only spreads it out into the grass and the flies are all over our backyard. Our yard is literally filled with flies, or atleast until the grass gets cut.

I really would like to see him get thicker but his mom was skinny so maybe it's just his structure?

Thanks for the concern and advice, I will for sure keep you guys updated on his status.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm glad you seem to be getting a handle on things for poor little Jona. Diarrhea is no fun, for anyone. Doesn't look like Sawyer is quite over his issues either. Give Jona lots of scratches and pats!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Poor little guy. It sounds like he's starting to get a little better. I hope he continues to improve! It really sucks seeing them sick. Chester had some diarrhea last night. I ended up going into work and then felt so guilty not staying home and keeping an eye on him so I ended up leaving and working the rest of the day from home. It definitely sounds like you're a good daddy and taking good care of him.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

This morning he pooped twice and no blood and very very firm, firm enough that when I picked it up it left no trace on the grass and felt like it should be! Still not getting my hopes up because things usually start out good then go bad but atleast it's a start.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

I just read the last page - didn't realise there was blood! I once thought Alfie had blood, but it was the cherries he'd been eating!!!!! Freaked me out though! It's one thing after another with these pups, Alfie's started scratching and I think he's allergic to grass/pollen!!!! Plus he's started to nip like a psycho again!  

Let's be positive here though, Jona IS going to keep having firm poops!  Good luck!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, glad the little guy is on the mend. And kudos for taking him to the vet asap! I hope his issues get sorted out. Puppies are such fragile little things.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jona*

Glad to hear that little Jona is doing better.

HE IS SO ADORABLE.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

How is Jona doing? We seem to be going through something similar with Gracie. I need to make a vet appt


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

He is doing very good. No more blood and no more diarrhea. I took him him off the metro and is just on the ID food and the fortiflora. He's gaining weight and is overall doing very good.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, great to hear!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

yay! Glad that Jona is back to his old self .


----------



## SophieP (May 7, 2010)

Hooray - fingers crossed that things are on the way up for good!!!!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

So Jonas diarrhea came back last night and it came back worse them before. Usually he'll squat and water poop will come down but last night there was so much pressure that it went out diagonally like a water hose.(if that makes any sense). We were in the 1/4 new food (California Naturals) and 1 3/4 of old food. This really sucks.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Edwin, do talk to your vet. I still suspect there are some parasites here, perhaps the ones which are difficult to detect. I am so sorry for both of you.


----------

